# Les efforts consentis pour avoir un objet valent trois fois plus que l'objet lui-même



## Dao

Est-ce que quelqu'un me chercherait un proverbe français dont le sens est négatif pour cette expression "Les efforts consentis pour avoir un objet valent trois fois plus que l'objet lui-même."?
Merci bien par avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

Peut-être : _Le jeu n'en vaut pas la chandelle_.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

D'accord avec MC, c'est une possibilité, mais ta demande peut avoir plusieurs sens. Que veux-tu exprimer, exactement ?


----------



## Lisory

Bonjour,

Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est "dont le sens est négatif", cherches-tu un proverbe qui signifie le contraire ?

Cordialement


----------



## Dao

Punky Zoé said:


> Bonjour
> 
> D'accord avec MC, c'est une possibilité, mais ta demande peut avoir plusieurs sens. Que veux-tu exprimer, exactement ?


 
J'avais demandé à une de mes amis qui est venue du Viêtnam de donner un petit cadeau à un ami Parisien. Le dernier a dû pris le taxi pour le récupérer. Le frais d'un cour de taxi est bien sûr beaucoup plus cher que le cadeau. Je voudrais chercher un proverbe pour ce contexte. On en a un intéressant en vietnamien.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Dao said:


> J'avais demandé à une de mes amies qui est venue du Viêtnam de donner un petit cadeau à un ami Parisien. Ce dernier a dû prendre le taxi pour le récupérer. Les frais d'une course de taxi sont bien sûr beaucoup plus élevés que le cadeau. Je voudrais chercher un proverbe pour ce contexte. On en a un intéressant en vietnamien.


Je crois que ce qu'a dit Maitre Capello pourrait s'appliquer "le jeu n'en valait pas la chandelle", mais cela n'a de sens que si on ne prend en compte que la valeur vénale de l'objet (du cadeau) et qu'on le compare au coût du taxi, il y a dans ce cadeau certainement plus que ça, je veux dire une valeur affective qu'on ne peut pas quantifier et qui lui donne encore plus de valeur.


----------



## Dao

Punky Zoé said:


> Je crois que ce qu'a dit Maitre Capello pourrait s'appliquer "le jeu n'en valait pas la chandelle", mais cela n'a de sens que si on ne prend en compte que la valeur vénale de l'objet (du cadeau) et qu'on le compare au coût du taxi, il y a dans ce cadeau certainement plus que ça, je veux dire une valeur affective qu'on ne peut pas quantifier et qui lui donne encore plus de valeur.


 
Merci bcp pour votre correction mais où sont vos solutions?


----------



## Lisory

Re-bonjour,

Ce serait gentil - et utile - de nous donner une traduction, même approximative, du proverbe vietnamien dont tu parles.


----------



## Dao

Lisory said:


> Re-bonjour,
> 
> Ce serait gentil - et utile - de nous donner une traduction, même approximative, du proverbe vietnamien dont tu parles.


 
Bonjour Lisory,

Pour se plaindre d'un objet ou un bête dont les dépenses pour son maintien ou son élevage sont négativement grosses, on dit "Une poule coûte 1 dong, sa nourriture coûte trois fois plus cher."

Pour apprécier les bonnes sentiments d'un gens qui fait des efforts afin d'obtenir quelque chose à donner à son aimé comme un cadeau  bien que la valeur de cet objet-là ne soit quasiment rien, le proverbe "Un objet est d'un dong, les efforts 100 dongs" se dirait.

Merci à vous et aux autres, peut-être.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Après réflexion, je crois que "le jeu n'en vaut pas la chandelle", proposé par MC ou "le jeu ne vaut pas la chandelle" est le plus approprié.

Littéralement, cela signifie que les gains acquis ne couvrent pas les frais de chandelle pour éclairer la table de jeu.


----------



## Dao

Punky Zoé said:


> Après réflexion, je crois que "le jeu n'en vaut pas la chandelle", proposé par MC ou "le jeu ne vaut pas la chandelle" est le plus approprié.
> 
> Littéralement, cela signifie que les gains acquis ne couvrent pas les frais de chandelle pour éclairer la table de jeu.


 
Bonjour Punky Zoé,
Merci bien pour votre réponse bien soigneuse


----------



## viera

Voici une expression usuelle : *c'est l'intention qui compte* (plus que la valeur monétaire).


----------



## Punky Zoé

viera said:


> Voici une expression usuelle : *c'est l'intention qui compte* (plus que la valeur monétaire).


J'y avais pensé aussi , mais j'en ai vérifié le sens qui est plutôt d'excuser les erreur(s) commise(s) en pensant bien faire.


----------



## Marie83

Un peu plus sévère dans l'idée : "_un cadeau empoisonné_", ou le qualificatif de "_à double tranchant_" peut-être.

A bientôt!


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> *c'est l'intention qui compte*


 me semble s'appliquer assez bien au deuxième proverbe que nous livre Dao « Un objet est d'un dong, les efforts 100 dongs » et je ne rejoins pas Zoé quand elle le cantonne cette expression à l'excuse des erreurs passées.
Je l'ai en effet souvent entendu appliquée à un cadeau, mais dans deux contextes différents : 
* accompagnant un petit cadeau (par exemple fabriqué par un enfant) ou un cadeau très modeste (de la part d'une personne très désargentée) ;
* si le cadeau a subi un incident de parcours (par exemple des fleurs qui auraient fané pendant le transport, ou un objet fragile qui aurait subi une casse accidentelle).



> *le jeu n'en vaut pas la chandelle*


par contre rend assez bien l'idée du deuxième proverbe de Dao « Une poule coûte 1 dong, sa nourriture coûte trois fois plus cher ».


----------



## Nicomon

viera said:


> Voici une expression usuelle : *c'est l'intention qui compte* (plus que la valeur monétaire).


 
C'est aussi ce qui m'est venu à l'idée. Je ne suis pas du tout convaincue que _le jeu ne/n'en vaut pas la chandelle_ convienne dans ce contexte de cadeau. Ou alors... je n'ai rien compris.

Suggestions :
La valeur d'un cadeau ne se mesure pas en espèces sonnantes/à son prix
Un véritable cadeau ne se mesure pas à sa valeur monétaire


----------



## Dao

Nicomon said:


> C'est aussi ce qui m'est venu à l'idée. Je ne suis pas du tout convaincue que _le jeu n'en vaut pas la chandelle_ convienne dans ce contexte de cadeau. Ou alors... je n'ai rien
> compris.
> 
> Suggestions :
> La valeur d'un cadeau ne se mesure pas en espèces sonnantes/à son prix
> Un véritable cadeau ne se mesure pas à sa valeur monétaire


 
Bonjour Nicomon,
Vos deux suggestions sont aussi les proverbes?


----------



## Dao

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> me semble s'appliquer assez bien au deuxième proverbe que nous livre Dao « Un objet est d'un dong, les efforts 100 dongs » et je ne rejoins pas Zoé quand elle le cantonne cette expression à l'excuse des erreurs passées.
> Je l'ai en effet souvent entendu appliquée à un cadeau, mais dans deux contextes différents :
> * accompagnant un petit cadeau (par exemple fabriqué par un enfant) ou un cadeau très modeste (de la part d'une personne très désargentée) ;
> * si le cadeau a subi un incident de parcours (par exemple des fleurs qui auraient fané pendant le transport, ou un objet fragile qui aurait subi une casse accidentelle).
> 
> par contre rend assez bien l'idée du deuxième proverbe de Dao « Une poule coûte 1 dong, sa nourriture coûte trois fois plus cher ».


 
Bonjour Piotr Ivanovitch,
Merci infiniment à vos explications.
Bien à vous!


----------



## Dao

Marie83 said:


> Un peu plus sévère dans l'idée : "_un cadeau empoisonné_", ou le qualificatif de "_à double tranchant_" peut-être.
> 
> A bientôt!


 
Bonjour Marie83,
Vos solutions ne seraient pas les proverbes 
Amitiés,
Dao


----------



## Nicomon

Dao said:


> Bonjour Nicomon,
> Vos deux suggestions sont aussi les proverbes?


 
Bonjour Dao,

Non, ce ne sont pas des proverbes. Mais que je sache, les suggestions précédentes n'en sont pas non plus. Ce sont plutôt des expressions idiomatiques ou courantes.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Effectivement, « *Le jeu n'en vaut pas la chandelle* » et « *C'est l'intention qui compte* » ne sont pas exactement des proverbes, car ils n'ont pas valeur de vérité universelle ou de sagesse populaire (comme "_À cheval donné on ne regarde pas les dents_, _Un bienfait n'est jamais perdu_" ... pour rester dans le registre du cadeau), mais ce sont des phrases adaptées à répondre à une certaine situation précise (même si l'interprétation en peut varier).

En revanche, « _cadeau empoisonné, à double tranchant_ ... », ne sont pas des phrases construites, mais seulement des expressions figées, lexicalisées, destinées à prendre place dans une phrase en tant que synonyme.


----------



## Marie83

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> En revanche, « _cadeau empoisonné, à double tranchant_ ... », ne sont pas des phrases construites, mais seulement des expressions figées, lexicalisées, destinées à prendre place dans une phrase en tant que synonyme.


 
Effectivement. Autant pour moi


----------



## Dao

Bonjour,
Merci à vous, "Grand" Piotr et Marie83. Mon utilisation du mot "proverbe" est sans doubte imprécise 
Dao


----------

